# I have created monsters now...LOL



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Hooch!!! How priceless were they?? They are so much fun to watch. So many to love. Wow!!! Thank you so much for my puppy fix. So did mom clean them up. They were so funny investigating. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

looks like fun! what are they eatin?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh yeah she couldn;t wait until I let her go in there. She smelled it when I amde it and wanted it. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG, they are so adorable. I envy you. If I had them in my house I wouldn't get anything done all day! And I wouldn't apologize either.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

You can just send one of those monsters this way. I am sure Abby would love to teach them how to clime in the pool in a few months. Oh weight by that time she will have to teach them how to play in the snow banks first then the pool next summer.

Heidi


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

dana said:


> looks like fun! what are they eatin?


A mixture of Pro Plan Pupp wet food and warm water.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> A mixture of Pro Plan Pupp wet food and warm water.
> 
> Hooch


Sing along time Hooch. Ready!!! Yummy yummy yummy, I have love in my tummy. LOL!!! Couldnt resist. LOL!!!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

oh ok!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Sing along time Hooch. Ready!!! Yummy yummy yummy, I have love in my tummy. LOL!!! Couldnt resist. LOL!!!


And I feel like luvin you!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> And I feel like luvin you!!! LOL
> 
> Hooch


Oh God!!! Are we showing our age or what here??? LOL!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i need a puppy fix, great video, thanks for sharing, can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh God!!! Are we showing our age or what here??? LOL!!!


 I am remembering it from my mother listening to it.::311taunt-:311taunt- ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I am remembering it from my mother listening to it.::311taunt-:311taunt- ROFL
> 
> Hooch


*Oh shut up!!! ROFLMAOOO!!!!*:yuck::yuck:fftopic:fftopic::crash::crash:::::


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I really like Crimson and Clover though I use to think that guy was dying at the end. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That's a whole lotta cute all in one spot. So very sweet. Thanks for sharing those precious moments.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

they are soooooo sweet,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sweet. They are growing up so fast. I love them just gobbling that food up.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

So cute!!!! Can I just swing on by and grab one of those babies?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG!!! Soooooooo cute!!!!!! It looks like they are eating baked beans!!! Now can you imagine the mess that would make?!! :

Thanks for sharing! I love watching them grow!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That was sooo cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They are adorable Hooch, can I have a couple...lol
If I would ever (not) 
have a litter of pup's I could not get rid of them I'd have to keep all.


----------

